# Crabgrass



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I found out that pastures made from crabgrass is the new big thing. So I ordered some seed. Some is called red river crabgrass. It has to be reseeded every year or let reseed. And in the winter, it's winter rye. Maybe I can get crabgrass to grow. People actually bale it for horses!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Not here! It's seen as a weed and is a nuisance esp in the garden...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like a genetically modified grass since it has to be reseeded each year. And are they referring to cold zones where the cold could kill it off?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's an annual,so unless it was fully grown to mature seeds you would have to re-seed every year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Crabgrass is an annual and it has to seed or be reseeded every year. It might grow easier here than regular grass on sand. I will give it a go.
It is a weed, but somehow they must have bred some to grow tall. I read all this investigating horse pastures in Texas.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ours doesn't have to be reseeded at all. It seeds itself. We are constantly hoeing or tilling it up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Patty, I saw pastures of it looking at stables pictures in Texas. As tough as crabgrass is to get rid of and how green it is it might be the way to go. Did you ever see this Real green area on your lawn only to find out it was crabgrass? (Or where the dog peed)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh yeah! It'll be coming up in the chicken area soon I'm sure!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That would be kindof cool if it works out.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That is if they will let. They are so hungry for anything green right now! I've been letting them out of the enclosure for a couple of hours in the late afternoon when I can sit with them. They're like grass eating monsters!!


----------

